# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  How to mix 2 portable audio sources into 1 headphones?

## Serkat

How can I mix 2 portable audio sources (i.e. mp3 players etc.) into a single jack for my headphones to connect to? I'm using regular 3.5mm connectors.

All I can find is splitters, but I need a mixer (as small as possible, no volume control).
A simple 2m/1f cable would be perfect but I can't find one. Do they exist?

Thanks

----------


## Ynot

something like this?
http://www.canford.co.uk/Products/58-157.aspx

----------


## Serkat

It's getting a bit closer but I'm looking for something that doesn't need power (I figure since splitters need none, mixers shouldn't need any). Also, no amplification and the price is about 10 times too high.  :Eek: 

I wanna use this outside to mix a mini-synth with an mp3 player, not as studio equipment.  :smiley:  It says stick-on module.

----------


## Ynot

mixing audio streams requires either
a) processor computation (digital audio)
b) circuit logic (analogue audio)

both require power

splitting  a single audio stream is easy and just requires a Y cable
(although the power of each fork will be halved, so you may need to amp the signal, again requiring power)

----------


## Serkat

Ok thanks for the info. I guess I haven't really thought that through.

Then I guess I need a simple tiny mixer that runs on a cell battery.

Essentially it just needs to be a small box with 2 in jacks and 1 out jack but I couldn't really find that either.

----------


## Ynot

actually, I was wrong
Line level analogue mixing doesn't necessaryly require power

see here
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/linemixer.html

*edit*
although you don't get something for nothing
I'd guess the mixed output may need amping
don't know...

----------

